# Suche Familienfreundliche Gilde...(Server egal)



## Tatankah (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
mein Name ist Chris, ich bin 26 Jahre alt und habe mir warum auch immer nun eingebildet nach gut 2 Jahre Pause wieder zurück zu WoW zu kommen.
Ich habe bis WotLK aktiv gespielt und auch ICC noch mitbekommen und teilweise auch dort paar Raids. Dann wurde es mir aber aufgrund einiger dinge 
zu blöd und ich habe das WoW Handtuch geworfen. Nun habe ich aber wieder Lust bekommen und will auch wieder was erleben, vor allem im Endgame.
Ich habe bisher nur mal kurz nen Tauren Krieger erstellt um mir alles wieder ansehn zu können, früher hatte ich übrigens nen Kampf-Schurken...

Aber nun zu meinem Anliegen, da ich mittlerweile auf dem Weg in die Selbstständigkeit bin und auch eine Tochter mit 3 Jahren habe ist es mir nicht 
möglich wieder so richtig Hardcore zu spielen usw. Ich suche eine Gilde die damit leben könnte und es auch versteht wenn man mal nicht mit aufn Raid kommt,
die aber dennoch genug Raidet und nicht in richtung Fun gilde geht. Denn wie gesagt, ich will schon auch was vom Endgame sehn^^

Der Server/Realm is mir eig. egal...nur aufgrund meiner beschränkten Zeit usw. würde ich gerne auf nen PvE-Realm gehn...

Also, ich hoffe das reicht und Ihr meldet Euch bei mir^^

P.S.:Im Idealfall sollte es ne Horden Gilde sein ;-)


----------



## Merkura (6. Januar 2013)

Seid gegrüßt Tatankah, 

wir, die Kinder der Dunkelheit (Gildenstufe 25), beheimatet auf dem Realm "Die silberne Hand" (ist ein RP-PVE Realm mit sehr wenig RP), suchen neue Mitglieder, die unsere Gemeinschaft stärken. Wir bieten sowohl neuen Spielern, als auch &#8222;alten Hasen" einen Platz in unserer Gemeinschaft an. Unsere Gilde besteht nun schon bald seid 5 Jahren und der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ~25. Wir spielen auf der Seite der Horde.

Doch natürlich kann und will nicht jeder einen Platz bei uns finden, daher folgt nun das &#8222;typische" &#8211; wer wir sind, was wir (nicht) wollen und was du sein solltest 

Unsere Gildeninteressen: Questen, Dungeons, Raids und &#8211;ein wenig- PVP

Bei uns&#8230;

-	finden Mitglieder einen Platz, wo sie gemütlich leveln können mit allen Gildenbonis, die es gibt. 

- 	finden regelmäßige Fun-Raids zu den alten Raid-Instanzen statt. 

- 	findet ihr Mitglieder, die gerne Erfolge jagen. 

-	gibt einen festen 10-Raid 

-	gibt es hilfsbereite und geduldige Member

-	habt ihr familiäres Gildenklima

- 	gibt es alle Gildenbankfächer, die für Gold und Erfolg zu haben sind; prall gefüllt und gut sortiert 

-	findet man eine feste Gildengemeinschaft, die auch mit Problemen fertig wird und sich nicht direkt auflöst

-	gibt es eine gefestigte Gildenleitung: feste Ratsmitglieder, Rekrutierungsoffiziere, Raidleiter

-	TS3 Server [der nur uns gehört  ]

-	Homepage: www.kinder-der-dunkelheit.net (nach erfolgreicher Registrierung sieht man mehr von der HP)

------------------------------------------------
06.01.2012: 
Für unseren Raid suchen wir derzeit: 

- einen Tank (alles, außer DKs)
- 1-2 Heiler 	(wenn möglich mit DD-Skillung; Klasse egal)
- 1-2 DDs 	(alles, außer Magier)
--------------------------------------------------


Wir suchen Spieler&#8230;

-	die gerne in Gemeinschaft unterwegs sind: Random Instanzen mitgehen, Fun-Raids bestreiten, die neuen 10-Raids sehen wollen

-	Spieler, die gerne den ein oder anderen Erfolg jagen und auch bereit sind anderen bei ihren Erfolgen zu helfen

-	die Anstand besitzen &#8211; sowohl gegenüber Gildenmitgliedern, als auch jenen, die sich einem anderen Clan angeschlossen haben

Raidinteressierte sollte zudem 

- 	die Bereitschaft haben, zu &#8222;wipen" und sich nicht direkt aufregen, wenn ein Boss nicht sofort liegt. Wir sind keine World-500-Raid-Gilde! 

-	keine Item-Neider sein, sondern auch andere etwas gönnen (wir spielen ohne DKP o.ä.)

- 	sich an unsere Raidregeln halten (die ihr auch schon ohne Anmeldung auf unserer HP nachlesen könnt) 

---

Zusätzlich suchen wir auch noch 4-5 PVP motivierte Spieler, die unseren PVP-Kader unterstützen. PVP steht allerdings nicht im Vordergrund unseres Spiels, daher solltet ihr lediglich das Interesse und schon die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit PVP gemacht haben. 

Wer bei uns fehl am Platz wäre&#8230;

-	Spieler, die progressiv Raiden wollen, mit 4-5 Raidtagen

-	Spieler, die ausschließlich RP betreiben

----

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, kannst du uns InGame anschreiben (am besten: Vedania oder Thotim), oder sich auf unserer Homepage bemerkbar machen. 



Viele Grüße aus der Dunkelheit

Vedania / Merkura


----------

